# Time off work for IUI



## girlywirly (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello there,

I just have a very quick question about taking time off work for scans, basting etc. I start unmedicated IUI with scans next month and read some other posts that say I should be able to get time off if I speak to my Manager / HR. That sounds fine, but I really don't want everyone else in the Office knowing what I am up to. For each scan I will have to be off work for at least 3 hours (including travel) and it will be very obvious that I am not in the room. I also understand that I will not know when I will need each scan, so don't know what to do about meetings etc I have planned. Has anyone any advice? Or things to say to colleagues to cover their tracks?

Many thanks
Jenny


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My colleagues think I am having womens trouble   I always put holidays in anyway


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon,

I am in the same boat as you  . I called my HR dept and said that one of my team(I am a manager) was going through it and did we have a policy on taking time off. They advised me no!! so I have decided not to tell anyone (also I don't want everyone knowing either) and I am going to go sick when need to have something done. I'm not saying that you should do this but I just feel its easier for me to do. On the days I have the doc's and scans etc I am going to tell them that I have a hospital app quite far away from home.

Its the only way I can get the time off without taking annual leave   also less stressful!!!    

Good Luck
Candy Kidd xx


----------

